# Ephesus [correct entry]



## Diogo Matias (Dec 27, 2009)

This setup was my first lowtech and slowgrown tank, and the result is to me very pleasing. Based in mosses and slowgrowing plants I was intended to create a natural look similar to the bottom of a river. The added dead wood intend to simulate roots growing underwater who gradually get dominated by moss.
The tank will complete 4 months in February, so it have much to grow and mature, specially taking account the type of setup.









*Photo description*: Photo taked with Panasonic DMC FZ-38 at F4.4, 1/30, contrast +1. Only croped and framed into PC before posted.

Setup
*Tank*: 62*31*36 (69L);
*Filtration*: Eheim 2213;
*Ilumination*: 2*24W Luminare with Osram Sky 8000K and Radium Skylux 8000K;
*Substrate*: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia I + ADA powersand S;
*Fertilization*: Homemade CO2 suplementation and Seachem series ferts by Estimative Index;
*Hardscape*: Locally collected rocks and woods and ADA brightsand;

Flora
_Cyperus helferi_, _Eleocharis acciularis_, _Eleocharis parvula_, _Fissidens fontatus_, _Hemianthus micrantemoides_, _Ludwigia arcuata_, _Marsilea hirsuta_, _Microsorum pteropus_ 'narrow', _Riccardia chamaedryfolia_, _Rotala rotundifolia_, _Taxiphyllum barbieri_, _Taxiphyllum_ sp. 'peacock moss'.

Fauna
_Boraras urophtalmoides_, _Caridina babaulti_ var. Stripes, _Cheirodon axelrodi_, _Iriatherina werneri_, _Neocaridina heteropoda_ var. Red, _Neritina natalensis_.

Map of plant species:









I hope you all like it!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Ola Diogo! Your composition is interesting but I have the feeling the pictures was taken to soon many of the plants listed are difficult to see.
I also think that the moss is growing faster that the rest of your plants so no much can be seen. I'd like to see this tank again in the future to understand in full your idea..

Originality 13
Cleanliness 17
Composition 17
Difficulty 21


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 18
Cleanliness 22
Composition 17
Difficulty 16


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Creative. I look forward to seeing it more in the future.

Originality 22
Cleanliness 20
Composition 20
Difficulty 22


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

TOTAL SCORE

Originality - 53
Cleanliness - 59
Composition - 54
Difficulty - 59

Total Score - 225


----------

